# Scary picture..can anyone give a good scary one



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in dire need of scary pics. When i googled all i got was people in costumes and some funny-trying-to-be-scary pics.. Most of them are lame.. 
Need a pic that will scare the bejeezuz outta a girl.. Something which when she sees ensures she cant sleep at night, or stay alone in a house.. nightmare material.. 
No GIFs plz, it has to be sent via Whatsapp


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 26, 2013)

try Evil Dead 4 pictures..


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> *Need a pic that will scare the bejeezuz outta a girl.. Something which when she sees ensures she cant sleep at night,* or stay alone in a house.. nightmare material..



Have you tried yours?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 26, 2013)

gearbox said:


> have you tried yours?


 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-l1V2MR4hHTU/UWROyebcPXI/AAAAAAAAALY/irwJIpyaGh0/s320/Evil-Dead-trailer-10_612x380.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

type "scary pics" in google


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-7GkhOqlG1iU/UPwAtxxmACI/AAAAAAAAIEw/F0I2AKDJnOU/s400/creepypasta2.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I am in dire need of scary pics. When i googled all i got was people in costumes and some funny-trying-to-be-scary pics.. Most of them are lame..
> Need a pic that will scare the bejeezuz outta a girl.. Something which when she sees ensures she cant sleep at night,* or stay alone in a house*.. nightmare material..
> No GIFs plz, it has to be sent via Whatsapp


So you can stay with her in the night. ??


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 26, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/-7GkhOqlG1iU/UPwAtxxmACI/AAAAAAAAIEw/F0I2AKDJnOU/s400/creepypasta2.jpg



Dammit man, now I can't sleep.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/sitepix/01_2013/mamata-tuesday.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

is there a way to upload an animated gif here?!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 27, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> is there a way to upload an animated gif here?!



same as a normal pic


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> same as a normal pic



i tried, but it ultimately is showing as a jpeg attachment. it's a 3.09 MB file, and hence, even imgur isn't accepting it.

the image is interesting, hence thought OP might like it.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 27, 2013)

Attach it directly using [img ] [/img ] tags.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Attach it directly using [img ] [/img ] tags.



ok. let me try.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HERE IT IS (warning! this will gorge on your bandwidth.):

*i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b549/infoscavenger/4518352805_1a220a3877_o_zps660b05a7.gif

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oh damn! i just noticed your OP, which reads 'no GIFs please!'. sorry.
anyway, let this entertain our forum-members here. 

now since you don't want GIFs, i deem supposedly authentic ghost pictures would be more suitable for the 'job-at-hand', than normal pictures you found with CGI and make-up, which we all are accustomed to, thanks to hollywood flicks!

*-* check this:

*i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b549/infoscavenger/watertown_ghosts_lg1_zpsc8bdbfc3.jpg

Being a mariner myself, this is one of my personal favourites! IMO, if you send such pictures accompanied by a few short lines about the incident behind them, that adds much more to the realistic spookiness! this picture was taken by the Master Mariner of an Oil Tanker ship, the SS Watertown, back in the early 20th century. the faces in the water are of 2 seamen of the same ship, who had died a few days back while working onboard, and were given a sea-burial. 

*-* then there's this one, which i saw about in a documentary recently:

*i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b549/infoscavenger/hooded_monk_lg_zpsc63dc0a0.jpg

the photo is from 1963 or 1964 from a church (Newby church). analysis of the photo showed no signs of tampering. this is famously known as 'Spectre of the Newby church'. i think the spectre was found in the photograph when the Padre of the church was clicking some pictures, when there was no one else present there, and when the pictures were developed.

*-* and lastly, this almost recent one, called 'Madonna of the Bachelor's Grove', which was clicked by paranormal investigators (of Ghost Research Society, or the GRS), at the Bachelor's Grove cemetery at Chicago, USA, famous for hundreds of witness-accounts of apparitions and inexplicable anomalies.

*i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b549/infoscavenger/girl_on_gravestone_lg_zpsbae3defc.jpg

hope you, and she as well, both like it!!  

*P.S*. - since the mode of sending these would be whatsapp, after sending one of these pics, also send one of the EVP-recording audio-clips from the 1980 BBC documentary 'ghost hunters' [on a very famous historical haunted site (no more in existence), 'The Borley Rectory'].


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 27, 2013)

Any success??


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 27, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok. let me try.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



That is beautifully scary pic... Mooooore plz.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 27, 2013)

*www.thereformedbroker.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Jordan_Carver_Yoga.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.thereformedbroker.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Jordan_Carver_Yoga.jpg





edited my post above.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.thereformedbroker.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Jordan_Carver_Yoga.jpg


It won't scare her. It will make her jealous..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 27, 2013)

with jugs like those , she might feel scared  
Anyways, i have been looking for a pic which is b/w in color and there is a legless girl ghost holding a doll. This pic was very famous at one point of time and i have only seen it in videos, no pics of it on the internet. Can anyone get hold of it. For me thats the scariest pic ever.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

Watch it with 3D glass..

*i2.asntown.net/4/ghost.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> w
> Anyways, i have been looking for a pic which is b/w in color and there is a legless girl ghost holding a doll. This pic was very famous at one point of time and i have only seen it in videos, no pics of it on the internet. Can anyone get hold of it. For me thats the scariest pic ever.



you could make a picture out of the particular frame from that video.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2013)

image search

taxidermy done wrong
diving horses
victorian death portraits

take your pic


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/dl5sA.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

contest here ?
or spam fest ??


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

Scare-fest!!

 *media-wowstead.cursecdn.com/avatars/thumbnails/27853/521/100/100/634418852050291236.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 28, 2013)

Creepy Images - Imgur

some are quite intriguing!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> image search
> 
> taxidermy done wrong
> diving horses
> ...



Man, wont be able to sleep tonight ..... but diving horses isnt scary
*i.imgur.com/y9CP6Bv.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

@GhorManas: which movie is that @post#14 ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 1, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/tXLoi.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @GhorManas: which movie is that @post#14 ?



It's from a movie named '*bedfellows*', from 'fewdio entertainment'. reading the comment below about this company by an IMDB-member might interest you further:



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> It's from a movie named '*bedfellows*', from 'fewdio entertainment'. reading the comment below about this company by an IMDB-member might interest you further:



thanks..will watch this


----------



## d3p (Aug 5, 2013)

*@OP*

In case you heard about Sundarban Paranormal Experiences. 

*www.everythingscary.com/scary_pictures/orig/ONKAR_photo319313.jpg

This pic still might be a contradictory about paranormal or any ghostly events, but still among those scary ones.

Even to some extent Forensic Department of India also concluded it be Genuine.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 5, 2013)

Just send this link, and ask her to watch

METRO 2033- A scariest scene Ever! (1) - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> *@OP*
> 
> In case you heard about Sundarban Paranormal Experiences.
> 
> ...



*www.paranormal-encyclopedie.com/wiki/uploads/Images/Fant%F4me_de_Sundarbans_trucage.jpg

Bribed officials 

*www.paranormal-encyclopedie.com/wiki/Images/Fant%F4me_de_Sundarbans


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/tW4mwRR.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 8, 2013)

I just had creepy-films marathon. I tried Sinister, Insidious, Cabin in the Woods (Ek Thi Daayan was scarier than this. lolol), Evil Dead (2013), Paranormal Activity-s, but after watching these, I feel they're kinda stupid especially Insidious. I didn't get scared. 

Didn't try Exorcist though, I have a cute little girl as a neighbour (yeah, 5-yr-old), can't imagine her cute face becoming all shiznits. But still, is it scary?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just had creepy-films marathon. I tried Sinister, Insidious, Cabin in the Woods (Ek Thi Daayan was scarier than this. lolol), Evil Dead (2013), Paranormal Activity-s, but after watching these, I feel they're kinda stupid especially Insidious. I didn't get scared.
> 
> Didn't try Exorcist though, I have a cute little girl as a neighbour (yeah, 5-yr-old), can't imagine her cute face becoming all shiznits. But still, is it scary?



Darling,you are trying to sound cool by making these 2edgy4me posts.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

Some if the gore pics posted by kitty in few old thread sends a chill down the spine.

Kitty you still a gore fan ???


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well,I am a carnivore.

But don't post gore in this thread.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 9, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Darling,you are trying to sound cool by making these 2edgy4me posts.



Pussy, WTH do you know about us supreme humans? Try enslaving your owner to get a pat or a scratch.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/uk78ibm.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

How the hell it went up that high, unless it was thrown by Man of steel.. :Lol;


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 10, 2013)

^Or it might be a parking lot. Or "faaakkkeee!!".


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Depression

*i.imgur.com/iXgs9.png
*i.imgur.com/YE204.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> It's from a movie named '*bedfellows*', from 'fewdio entertainment'. reading the comment below about this company by an IMDB-member might interest you further:



this one Bedfellows (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How the hell it went up that high, unless it was thrown by Man of steel.. :Lol;



Maybe it crashed out of the building, and not into it?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just had creepy-films marathon. I tried Sinister, Insidious, Cabin in the Woods (Ek Thi Daayan was scarier than this. lolol), Evil Dead (2013), Paranormal Activity-s, but after watching these, I feel they're kinda stupid especially Insidious. I didn't get scared.
> 
> Didn't try Exorcist though, I have a cute little girl as a neighbour (yeah, 5-yr-old), can't imagine her cute face becoming all shiznits. But still, is it scary?



haven't watched 'sinister' out of those; in 'insidious', there are two moments where one can feel *intrigued* (not 'scared') - one, when the family has moved to a new house, and when the leading lady is doing daily chores like gathering clothes to wash and all, and while she's moving, in one of the rooms, out of the corner of your eye you catch a statue-like figure of a boy standing facing the wall in a corner (which turns out to be a spirit soon); many people don't notice this in that scene, and its made so intentionally i think as its a very relaxed sort of scene, with the nice vintage 'tip-toe' song playing in the background. 
and the other where you see the 2 girls in white smiling all of a sudden and holding shotguns in their hands killing their family. 
those two scenes gave a nice touch to the movie.
esp. the first scene.



Zangetsu said:


> this one Bedfellows (2008) - IMDb




did you watch it?!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this has a few good pics:

Creepy Images - Imgur

also, look up google for the 'walking dead ritual' of Toraja, Indonesia.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

^ well I watched all of them you listed.

The only movie which i found little scarier was Grave Encounters [part 1] & Grudge Series.

I guess, Zangetsu watched Grave Encounters, so he might also add something.

Meantime Creepy Images : Nice Collections out there...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2013)

Woman in Black!!! Nothing scarier than this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2013)

d3p said:


> The only movie which i found little scarier was Grave Encounters [part 1] & Grudge Series.
> I guess, Zangetsu watched Grave Encounters, so he might also add something.


yeah..I watched GE and will also watch p2..it was scary (bcoz of the handycam )



Rishi. said:


> Woman in Black!!! Nothing scarier than this.



some people find it not scary at all 



GhorMaanas said:


> did you watch it?!


no was waiting for ur confirmation...will now


----------

